# Epos Elan 35: tweeters busted?



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

After getting a dramatic improvement in sound with AudysseyXT32, from my recently acquired pre-owned Denon 4311, I decided to REW the speakers to find out why.
With reference to a recent post on KEF speakers, does this look like the tweeters are faulty too?
There is sound coming from the tweeters when I run the test tone from the AVR, with the bass wires disconnected ( they are bi-wired currently).


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Not faulty, that is just the way those speakers are tuned. The matching is excellent, with defective tweeters you would expect the two not to match closely.

Are the measurements directly on-axis?


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

The above were done at MLP, mic at 90deg ceiling.
I did a close miking, 1 foot away, 0 deg incidence, tweeter level and the graph was excellent.
So it must be room acoustic effect.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Must be. There is nothing that says "bad tweeters" to me, maybe a "laid back" presentation by design.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Beg pardon, my previous post was not very clear. Yes, the above plot shows a very flat frequency response. The original response at the MLP looks like what we see when the speaker is toe-in is minimal and the MLP is well off the tweeter's axis. Distance from speaker to MLP is a factor, too.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> Beg pardon, my previous post was not very clear. Yes, the above plot shows a very flat frequency response. The original response at the MLP looks like what we see when the speaker is toe-in is minimal and the MLP is well off the tweeter's axis. Distance from speaker to MLP is a factor, too.


Best thing to do is to take a nearfield measurement then use the toe in to get as close as possible at MLP?
When measuring at the MLP should we only be measuring one speaker at a time?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Best thing to do is to take a nearfield measurement then use the toe in to get as close as possible at MLP?
> When measuring at the MLP should we only be measuring one speaker at a time?


Always measure only one speaker at a time. Or that speaker & subwoofer. 

I suggest adjusting toe in for best imaging and sound stage. That will usually have the MLP between fifteen and thirty degrees off of the tweeter axis, yielding HF droop like on your first plots. Then Audyssey can flatten it all out.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Docwong said:


> mic at 90deg ceiling.


This will also contribute some treble roll-off in the measurement.


----------

